# Want to make roms



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

so hello!
i know this isn't really a place to ask but thought about posting anyway
I'm looking for someone to teach / lead me in the right direction toward building a rom
i know how to SBF, but i'm not completely sure how to build roms as of this point
should i be i linux? should i be on windows? 
does it matter?
i'm looking for a guide specific to the droid x
one that enables 2nd-init
if anyone could teach or lead into the right direction that would be great.
and before anyone says anything yes i searched google
seems everything is related to some other device and i'm not sure how 2nd-init fits into that...anyway thank you!


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, I will put this in a simple way, and then explain.

If the most you can do is SBF, you can't.

If you want to make a rom you need some SERIOUS knowledge of how to work with java, and 2nd-init will make it that much harder. I know I can do some stuff with java, but I am not even close to being able to make a rom. You could start with theming and learning how xmls work, or you can take upon the task (like myself) of learning java. You will need both. Good luck.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> Ok, I will put this in a simple way, and then explain.
> 
> If the most you can do is SBF, you can't.
> 
> If you want to make a rom you need some SERIOUS knowledge of how to work with java, and 2nd-init will make it that much harder. I know I can do some stuff with java, but I am not even close to being able to make a rom. You could start with theming and learning how xmls work, or you can take upon the task (like myself) of learning java. You will need both. Good luck.


Actually roms like MIUI, and OMGB, were just a lot of tweaking. There may have been some custom code, but most of it was moving code from things that worked. So you really don't need an EXTENSIVE knowledge. But when compiling something vutsom it take a lot more knowledge.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"Webst3r said:


> Actually roms like MIUI, and OMGB, were just a lot of tweaking. There may have been some custom code, but most of it was moving code from things that worked. So you really don't need an EXTENSIVE knowledge. But when compiling something vutsom it take a lot more knowledge.


Ok sure, they tweaked miui and cm7 to work for the droid x. That's fine because they ALREADY existed. The OP did not ask how to port roms across phones. He (or she idk) asked how to MAKE roms. There is a significant difference. A lot of people consider making roms, theming, and/or porting to be synonymous. The truth is those are not. To actually MAKE a rom, not port an existing one, one will need what I talked about


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> Ok sure, they tweaked miui and cm7 to work for the droid x. That's fine because they ALREADY existed. The OP did not ask how to port roms across phones. He (or she idk) asked how to MAKE roms. There is a significant difference. A lot of people consider making roms, theming, and/or porting to be synonymous. The truth is those are not. To actually MAKE a rom, not port an existing one, one will need what I talked about


Yea what he said =D


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cyanogen posted a blog (http://androidspin.com/2010/06/27/looking-to-be-an-android-developer-cyanogens-words-of-wisdom/) with his advice on the subject. That isn't the original but is a repost and contains the same info.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"mwaters33 said:


> Cyanogen posted a blog (http://androidspin.com/2010/06/27/looking-to-be-an-android-developer-cyanogens-words-of-wisdom/) with his advice on the subject. That isn't the original but is a repost and contains the same info.


I like that. Thank you for posting this here. If the OP is still around, check out that link, it is quite helpful.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

This isnt my thread... but if i wanted to make just a basic .596 rom with some image changes and stuff, what would i do?


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> I like that. Thank you for posting this here. If the OP is still around, check out that link, it is quite helpful.


I found that several months ago and found it quite useful myself. Glad you find it helpful.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> This isnt my thread... but if i wanted to make just a basic .596 rom with some image changes and stuff, what would i do?


Go, the link previously posted


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

mwaters33 said:


> Cyanogen posted a blog (http://androidspin.com/2010/06/27/looking-to-be-an-android-developer-cyanogens-words-of-wisdom/) with his advice on the subject. That isn't the original but is a repost and contains the same info.


Excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------

